# 1936 Roadmaster motor-bicycle



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

I stumbled into a 1936 Roadmaster frame last year, hanging up all lonely like in an antique shop up north. Inspired by the 'motor master' and not wanting to fall into a money pit, I decided to be create what some have called an 'outlaw' motor bicycle, but I fondly call it my little toy money maker.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

*Not bad for cheap recycled Chinese scrap*


----------

